# Reservoir turning yellow??



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a Dakine hydration pack and the reservoir is turning yellow quickly. I thought at first it was mold and was thinking, "wow, that mold formed fast". However, after trying to clean it I found it wasn't mold and appears to be staining of some sort. 

Anybody have their reservoir turn yellow? Is it my water?


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

aliikane said:


> I have a Dakine hydration pack and the reservoir is turning yellow quickly. I thought at first it was mold and was thinking, "wow, that mold formed fast". However, after trying to clean it I found it wasn't mold and appears to be staining of some sort.
> 
> Anybody have their reservoir turn yellow? Is it my water?


We're going to need a list of all the folks living with you, what type of relationship you have with them and for how long.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't eat the yellow sn... 

Ummm...you have a daughter get hold of the yellow food coloring while helping fill the reservoir? 

Been smuggling mustard across state lines again?

Really, no clue.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

How fast is "fast?" Hows the iron content in your water?


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Stop peeing into it.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

old camelbaks used to do this a lot


who makes the water bag ? could just be low grade reservoir

do you bleach it ? that can cause it as well....ignore it

newest camelbaks has the reservoir department nailed. switch to one of those
in the dakine bag


----------

